# red tail shark..what to feed it?



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i got this red tail shark in my 90 gal, the barbs and other fish are pigs and eat all the flakes before he can get a chance to get any.. it doesnt help that he is a bottom dweller..any suggestions.. of how to feed the little guy.. i know the scavengers but im scared he might starve in there??


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

have you tried some sinking pellets?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I got one as well. He is pretty large now.
I used to put in algae wafers and zucchinis for him (sinks to the bottom), but I haven't in the past year. He seems to find food just fine though (i feed flakes to the other barbs ahd he doesn't really get any). He is super healthy and chasing everyone around. I wouldn't be too worried if I were you (unless he shows distinct signs of starvation, which is pretty obvious on these guys). My guy likes zucchini though...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

If a fish doesn't get enough food, he'll eat the poop the other fish produce which still have nutrients, not a great picture but my bumble bee always took care of all crap at the bottom of the tank because he would never be first to eat. Bottom Dweller


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to feed mine algae wafers as well, now I put them in every few days. For the most part mine scavenges the bottom. If he wants flakes or anything else I put in there he will definitely go after it since he's king of the tank lol But most of what he eats is what he scavenges for. He loves zuchinni & I've seen him eat frozen and freeze dried blood worm as well as flakes. Since I have clown loaches and angelfish who act like piranhas at feeding time,I just put the food in in front of the filter output to ensure some of it makes it to the bottom. Like kitsune said , I wouldn't worry too much about it unless he looks food deprived, they do find food just fine. Mine is 6" , super healthy and loves to give a good chase as well lol
If you do use Algae wafers I recommend the HBH brand as they dissolve well, I don't recommend the Wardley brand as they hardly dissolve and my shark never touched them, for that matter none of my bottom feeders liked the wardley brand


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I throw in a mix of all foods! Sinking pellets to floating flakes! This gives everyone a chance to eat at any level! It's realy only a matter of time when that shark gets more aggressive and starts to take everyone's food =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Zucchini's and yams. The others won't eat them, so he'll have plenty of food. That and some bloodworms/blackworms.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I never really target feed any of my bottom dwellers, they are scavengers for a reason I do drop in wafers once in a blue moon


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

my guy loves algae wafers and shrimp pellets. I have 7 bnp's in the tank, so algae wafers go in every other day.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't feed mine any sinking food, they just scavenged enough to grow just fine.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Guess I'm backwards. I feed my plecos and my scavenging cichlids grow up just fine.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I fed mine zuchinni's and algae wafers. They also scavenged around for food when i don't feed him algae wafers and zuchinni's. Sometimes mine go up top for flakes ^^.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks for the replys, i feed my fish sinking pelets bloodwoorms,premium flakes...but anytime i throw a algae waffer in there the barbs snatch it up really quickk.....so he doesnt really get anything.. also he is only about 2 inches long...still very agressive about his cave though..chases the other fishes away from it ...zuchini? and yamS? do you cook them or can i feed them raw? sounds like a good idea


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed veggies raw. They don't break down as fast. Not sure about yams for the shark, as it may be too hard raw, but zucchini will certainly be taken. My SAE's really go at the zucchini when I put them in the tank. They get to the yams after my plecos have rasped them all up.


----------

